

Computers used to be so rare they got their own retirement parties - dctoedt
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/21/8463329/computer-retirement-party

======
bootload
_" Operator Bill Moore performing the last rites before turning the Philco
off."_

back in '95, the Cyber mainframe I used in my undergrad years had a _bust-up_
party where you could take a piece of it home.

~~~
kleer001
I think I got in on the tail of this trend in late 2004 when I got a free
couple of 50GB hard drives from the retired SAN. I also recall seeing kids at
school with retired 512K memory chips on their key chains.

